# too soon?



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We had a litter of GP puppies born on Mother's day. They will be 8 weeks old on July 3rd. We are letting people take them that weekend. Anyways, here's my question, one lady that has a deposit on one wants to pick it up this weekend. (at 7 weeks old). Is a week really going to matter that much or should I tell her she has to wait?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If they are *eating well *and are *healthy*, a week probably won't make much difference.

I can understand them not wanting to do it on a Holiday weekend


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

In some states it's illegal to sell a pup under the age of 8 weeks. I wouldn't do it unless you know the lady and you are certain she knows what she's doing.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i wouldnt want a pup that soon, they have so much to learn from the mother and the other pups, personally i would rather have a pup stay with the family till 9 or 10 weeks at least but thats me,


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i prefer to take them at 6 weeks. i prefer they learn from me.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. i decided to let her take him a few days early, to avoid the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

We got our Great Pyrenees pup at 6 weeks in March. We wanted to wait until 7 weeks, but they wanted the pups to go, since the mama dog was really being drug down by 10 huge pups! They were eating well, in good shape, and had had their first shots. She's doing really well bonding with our sheep, and I don't see any problem with getting a pup at 6 or 7 weeks. Our old Pry we got at 6 weeks as well, and she is 7 years old now.


----------

